# Found A New Job - Goodbye



## UberLyfterNumber1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Been driving since August 2019. It's been mostly fun.
Only two people attempted to assault me and/or my car.
Nobody barfed in my car - my car came out unschathed.

I decided to go back to my original line of work and got an offer after 2 months of hunting.

I've done my last Uber/Lyft ride for the foreseeable future.

Best to you all.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

So you started panhandling like the rest of us then?!?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

UberLyfterNumber1 said:


> Been driving since August 2019. It's been mostly fun.
> Only two people attempted to assault me and/or my car.
> Nobody barfed in my car - my car came out unschathed.
> 
> ...


Undertaker's Apprentice? I heard that's really taking off right now.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UberLyfterNumber1 said:


> Been driving since August 2019. It's been mostly fun.
> Only two people attempted to assault me and/or my car.
> Nobody barfed in my car - my car came out unschathed.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Best of luck to you too.

I guess now you're UberLyfterNumber0


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLyfterNumber1 said:


> Been driving since August 2019. It's been mostly fun.
> Only two people attempted to assault me and/or my car.
> Nobody barfed in my car - my car came out unschathed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

UberLyfterNumber1 said:


> Been driving since August 2019. It's been mostly fun.
> Only two people attempted to assault me and/or my car.
> Nobody barfed in my car - my car came out unschathed.
> 
> ...


Good luck !!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Undertaker's Apprentice? I heard that's really taking off right now.


A friend who got laid off got something like that recently. I think she's mostly a driver but the requirements were able to lift 50lbs.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> So you started panhandling like the rest of us then?!?


I guess he started to do s


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Found him at his new job



The queen &#128120; said:


> I guess he started to do s


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberLyfterNumber1 said:


> Been driving since August 2019. It's been mostly fun.
> Only two people attempted to assault me and/or my car.
> Nobody barfed in my car - my car came out unschathed.
> 
> ...


Does the uniform still fit?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I cannot say goodbye to you because I don't know you. So first I must say


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

UberLyfterNumber1 said:


> Been driving since August 2019. It's been mostly fun.
> Only two people attempted to assault me and/or my car.
> Nobody barfed in my car - my car came out unschathed.
> 
> ...


How could you possibly give up all of this?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Undertaker's Apprentice? I heard that's really taking off right now.





















Oh wait other Undertaker


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLyfterNumber1 said:


> Been driving since August 2019. It's been mostly fun.
> Only two people attempted to assault me and/or my car.
> Nobody barfed in my car - my car came out unschathed.
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Berserk67 (Sep 29, 2021)

I wish you good luck and a good salary at your new job! I see that you had a challenging experience as an Uber driver. I was a little luckier, but on the whole, I understand you. I also think about finding a new job in my specialty from time to time. But I'm afraid I'll fail the interview and make a fool of myself. A friend advises me to prepare for it and not to be nervous https://jobsandcareer.tips/hard-skills-vs-soft-skills/. How did you have the courage to change your place of work? Maybe it's my character or my habit of stability, even if it's terrible.


----------

